# new camera time



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok its my birthday in a weeks time and i want a decent bloody camera! at the moment i use my sony K810i mobile phone to take all my pictures or i pinch my mums small sony digi cam.


i have up to £200 max to spend & i was a Digi SLR still camera that i can attach a fish eye lens to  ( ive always wanted one of these )

any help will be perfect  as im doing a fair bit of traveling and changing my life this year and i want to document it all 

Kev


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

The cheapest DSLR i've seen is £299, that was in Tesco and one of the Nikons.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

If it were me, I'd buy Fuji's S5700 from EBuyer or Amazon (about £105 delivered). Not quite just a point in click and not quite an dSLR, but IMHO, a hell of a lot of camera for the money. I have the S5000 and had it for years, just can't justify upgrading it. The optical zoom on these things is incredible!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cheers ill have a look at them. can i change lens on the Fuji's S5700?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> cheers ill have a look at them. can i change lens on the Fuji's S5700?


No you can only add adapters, which reduce the amount of light entering the lens, give chromatic aberation, distortion etc etc... and IMO are a waste of time.

You could pick a second hand DSLR up with a lens on ebay for about £200.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-Canon-EOS-...ryZ31388QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Slightly over budget but a good deal.

P.S. be warned if you though detailing was an expensive hobby...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> No you can only add adapters, which reduce the amount of light entering the lens, give chromatic aberation, distortion etc etc... and IMO are a waste of time.
> 
> You could pick a second hand DSLR up with a lens on ebay for about £200.


That's what I think im going to do but what is the question :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

See my edited post above^^


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> See my edited post above^^


funny enough i was looking at that anyway :lol: ive sent the link to the parents to say thats the one :thumb:

i will be giving money towards it tho 

its ok Cars are expensive and the camera will be a investment _( as per opening post, as ill be documenting everything)_


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

now that's a camera! nice find


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

If you can definitely get a digital slr.  It's sooooo much better for taking pictures with although its bigger so not always the best thing to take with you.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

to be honest i wouldnt stretch and get a bargin basement DSLR. DSLRs are great but the cheap ones come with pretty average at best lenses. You can easily spend x2 - x3 as much on a lens as the body.

If you only have £200 to play with i would recommend one of the Fuji S range. I have had the S3000, S6000 and S9500 and was very happy.. but now have a Nikon D200 DSLR and a few lenses


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> to be honest i wouldnt stretch and get a bargin basement DSLR. DSLRs are great but the cheap ones come with pretty average at best lenses. You can easily spend x2 - x3 as much on a lens as the body.
> 
> If you only have £200 to play with i would recommend one of the Fuji S range. I have had the S3000, S6000 and S9500 and was very happy.. but now have a Nikon D200 DSLR and a few lenses


The canon 350D will wipe the floor with the Fuji S range, they might look like big pro cameras but the sensor is soooo small the amount of noise it creates is massive. Even with a cheap 18-55 lens the 350D will take far better photos than the 5700 could ever take.


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Theres nothing wrong with a 350d.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes but its out of the £200 range isnt it.

The canon 400d and the nikon d80 are great DSLRs but in a different price range to the Fuji's which do a very good job for the money and are much better than a £100-£180 compact P&S camera


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yes but its out of the £200 range isnt it.
> 
> The canon 400d and the nikon d80 are great DSLRs but in a different price range to the Fuji's which do a very good job for the money and are much better than a £100-£180 compact P&S camera


If you read the replies on the first page there is one on ebay that is used but in mint condition with a 18-55 lens for £250 inc P&P so he had decided to stretch to that.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ah.. my apologies.

great camera for the cash... and a great base for when you want to upgrade... just buy new lenses as the body will last you many years of happy snapping!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yes but its out of the £200 range isnt it.


looking on the link on the first page i can strech to that  i have sent him a email regarding it as he looks like a shop - so will wait to see if they have a warranty etc.

i have how ever found a canon refurbish shop which sells the 350d with warranty etc for a little more 

here below - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Canon-Outlet_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ive done it -


> Canon Outlet: Digital EOS 350D BLK


get in in the next day or 2 i cant wait


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice, next you'll be wanting a tripod, then a speedlight, then a standard zoom lens with f2.8 throughout, then a telephoto lens with f2.8 throughout, then a few extension tubes, then a 50mm f1.8, then a 60mm macro f2.8 then a 105mm macro f2.8, then a UWA, then a fish eye, then a light meter, then you will discover you have outgrown the 350d and want the latest body, then you will invest in a second speedlight, by which time you will be so in to photography you will have to get a faster PC to batch process all the images you take, then you will want your own A3 printer to make large prints of all those special shots, then and before you know it you will have no money whatsoever.:lol: 

And it all started with a single post about spending no more than £200


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice, next you'll be wanting a tripod, then a speedlight, then a standard zoom lens with f2.8 throughout, then a telephoto lens with f2.8 throughout, then a few extension tubes, then a 50mm f1.8, then a 60mm macro f2.8 then a 105mm macro f2.8, then a UWA, then a fish eye, then a light meter, then you will discover you have outgrown the 350d and want the latest body, then you will invest in a second speedlight, by which time you will be so in to photography you will have to get a faster PC to batch process all the images you take, then you will want your own A3 printer to make large prints of all those special shots, then and before you know it you will have no money whatsoever.:lol:
> 
> And it all started with a single post about spending no more than £200


Funny enough I have already looked at a UWA rather than a fish eye, I do want a tripod & some sort of filter lens *BUT* I need to learn with the kit I have *BEFORE* I spend anymore :lol:

My brother has bought me a camera bag and memory card for my birthday so there sorted


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> Funny enough I have already looked at a UWA rather than a fish eye, I do want a tripod & some sort of filter lens *BUT* I need to learn with the kit I have *BEFORE* I spend anymore :lol:
> 
> My brother has bought me a camera bag and memory card for my birthday so there sorted


oooh yeah how could i have forgotten about filters, you will want polarising, ND, ND grad etc etc etc, in different sizes for the different lenses, it never stops:wall:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> oooh yeah how could i have forgotten about filters, you will want polarising, ND, ND grad etc etc etc, in different sizes for the different lenses, it never stops:wall:


Stop stop stop my heads going to explode lol :lol:

looking for a forum to look at now to see if they can help a idiot like me out


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

www.dpreview.com

Is quite informative,but beware when asking questions some of the members are a bit arsey with newbies, but they are outweighed by helpful ones, so if you get someone being a knob just ignore them.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> www.dpreview.com
> 
> Is quite informative,but beware when asking questions some of the members are a bit arsey with newbies, but they are outweighed by helpful ones, so if you get someone being a knob just ignore them.


cheers mate - keyboard warriors where ever you go tho :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> cheers mate - keyboard warriors where ever you go tho :lol:


Yeah just in my experience it is a bit more so on there, you know the thing, Mr arty farty photographer who has climbed the andes to get a shot of the lesser spotted, black striped, frog who find it oh so boring to have people posting questions about taking better family snaps.

But as i said just ingnore the ******s on there and you will get some good advice.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

The thought of a filter just to protect the lens glass is not a bad and cheap option to get


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

V8burble said:


> The thought of a filter just to protect the lens glass is not a bad and cheap option to get


i mean a filter to change colors & light


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

i would look for a used 350d , much more practical than P+S , as you can add lenses etc... to match your needs and prices are coming down ,as canon keep releasing new cameras
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> i would look for a used 350d , much more practical than P+S , as you can add lenses etc... to match your needs *and prices are coming down *,as canon keep releasing new cameras
> :thumb: :thumb:


Which is why you should get me one!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> Stop stop stop my heads going to explode lol :lol:
> 
> looking for a forum to look at now to see if they can help a idiot like me out


here are a couple of uk sites that i use

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php

http://www.photography-forum.org/index.php

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

MARKETMAN said:


> here are a couple of uk sites that i use
> 
> http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php
> 
> ...


www.dpreview.com is actually UK based, it just has a LOT of US members that make it seem otherwise.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice, next you'll be wanting a tripod, then a speedlight, then a standard zoom lens with f2.8 throughout, then a telephoto lens with f2.8 throughout, then a few extension tubes, then a 50mm f1.8, then a 60mm macro f2.8 then a 105mm macro f2.8, then a UWA, then a fish eye, then a light meter, then you will discover you have outgrown the 350d and want the latest body, then you will invest in a second speedlight, by which time you will be so in to photography you will have to get a faster PC to batch process all the images you take, then you will want your own A3 printer to make large prints of all those special shots, then and before you know it you will have no money whatsoever.:lol:
> 
> And it all started with a single post about spending no more than £200


So true lol

I already have a few primes and wanna upgrade my body.

Not a fan of dpreview - a bit OTT with comparsions and techy stuff.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

MARKETMAN said:


> i would look for a used 350d , much more practical than P+S , as you can add lenses etc... to match your needs and prices are coming down ,as canon keep releasing new cameras
> :thumb: :thumb:


Hence why I got a Refurbished unit from Canon direct - half the price and has a warranty etc 

Cheers for the sites Im looking now


----------

